# How many documented conversations until you get a CA?



## ashlynn617 (Nov 3, 2021)

I had one documented conversation about my attendance with my leader before she left. Our new ETL just called me up and told me I was get a CA because I have had conversation*s* before about my attendance. I had called out once last week because of a migraine and once this week because I kept throwing up. Does it only take one conversation to get written up? I thought it was multiple?


----------



## lucidtm (Nov 3, 2021)

Have you had any coaching about attendance before that? Even if it was just a TL or ETL asking about it? They document everything. ASANTS, but at our store it takes quite a few call offs in a short time period to get on a CA. Definitely more than 2.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 3, 2021)

Spot doesn’t like call offs especially if you are under 90 days.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Also getting in late or going home early falls under attendance


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 4, 2021)

Had you called out at all ever before that migraine?

I don’t know what your store is like but I write up at 4 call offs in a 90 day period.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Nov 10, 2021)

lucidtm said:


> They document everything.


Uncomfortable truth, a lot of what seem like short informal convos are documented. I don't love doing that, but we have to show our work and cover our butts.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 10, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Uncomfortable truth, a lot of what seem like short informal convos are documented. I don't love doing that, but we have to show our work and cover our butts.




Yeah, that was my little surprise.
Times when I thought they were casually asking about something turned out to be for writeups.
Always fun when you don't even have a chance to explain the situation.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 11, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Yeah, that was my little surprise.
> Times when I thought they were casually asking about something turned out to be for writeups.
> Always fun when you don't even have a chance to explain the situation.


My store did that, too. Always seemed sneaky and slimy to me, as did the “blanket coaching”, where if a leader mentioned attendance or whatever transgression at the huddle everyone there was considered coached. The deck was really stacked against the team.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 11, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> My store did that, too. Always seemed sneaky and slimy to me, as did the “blanket coaching”, where if a leader mentioned attendance or whatever transgression at the huddle everyone there was considered coached. The deck was really stacked against the team.




A blanket coaching?
That is some kind of bullshit.
Whoever came up with that one deserves a special spot in corporate hell.


----------



## Ultimate Floater (Nov 11, 2021)

Can you ask HR to show you copies of all of your write ups?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 11, 2021)

Ultimate Floater said:


> Can you ask HR to show you copies of all of your write ups?


Go on workday to get them.


----------

